# old school SQ headunits cant remember



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok im doing a "period correct" install into my wifes truck, basically im building the truck I wanted back in 1992 so im using as much audio from 1992-1994 as possible, Im trying to remember the "sq head units" from back in the day 

Kenwood kdc-ps905
clarion drx-9375
alpine???
eclipse???
rockford rfx-8140


help me remember :worried:


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Alpine is the 7909 obviously. 
I don't think the 8140 is that old, 9375 definitely isn't.
Eclipse Ecd-510 fits, maybe the 530

I think the original ODR was out around then, maybe orignal XES and the ADCS-1. 

Clarion 6770 and 7770 maybe. Alpine 7913 7914.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Sony CD910


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Was the CDA-7939 out in '94? Might not be, maybe 1995. 7949 was 1997ish.

Clarion DRX-9175 or 9275 (with the alpha touch) I think is the right one. Eclipse ECD, the "piano black" ones were 1995/1996 or later, I think.

Early XES perhaps. I recall that being more 1996/1997, though.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

C910 isn't nearly that old. 9275 isn't either, maybe maybe the 9175 but even that I think is about 95/96.


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

My 7770 proaudio pieces have a 1992 date code for some reason I have 5 of them ?


----------



## awboat (Jun 18, 2007)

pyropoptrt said:


> Sony CD910


DITTO


----------



## Moo (Mar 7, 2009)

Pretty sure ReloadedSS is right on the Clarion stuff, age-wise. DRX 9175 and 9275 are the same unit, with different illumination (9175 - groovy purple/orange, 9275 - blue/off-white). Faceplates are interchangeable. Folks may be thinking of 9255, which was later, but not by much...


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

People always liked the Denon and Nak units too. And if you go back into the 80s, Blaupunkt reigned supreme..


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

MarkZ said:


> And if you go back into the 80s, Blaupunkt reigned supreme..


"Hey, no problem, Miller. You let the mayor go, we'll even throw in a Blaupunkt!"

An early experience with Car Audio for me, in a rather unlikely place...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

warmpancakes said:


> Ok im doing a "period correct" install into my wifes truck, basically im building the truck I wanted back in 1992 so im using as much audio from 1992-1994 as possible, Im trying to remember the "sq head units" from back in the day
> 
> Kenwood kdc-ps905
> clarion drx-9375
> ...


That Clarion is about 5 years too new. You need something like a 6770, 7770, or ACDS-1. Alpine still had stull like the 7909, 7914, etc. around that time frame. Eclipse would have been stuff like the ECD-514. RF wasn't doing HUs yet.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

warmpancakes said:


> My 7770 proaudio pieces have a 1992 date code for some reason I have 5 of them ?


My brother still has my old 6770. I LOVED that unit.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

quality sound is right, Clarion Pro Audio 6770 & 7770 are period correct. I purchased my first aftermarket cd player for my Mustang used in '93 & it was a 6770.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

pyropoptrt said:


> Sony CD910


Too new. The top end Sony around 92-94 was the U8000. Jesus I miss 10 preset buttons...


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

As a matter of fact, if anyone is willing to part with their 6770 or 7770 I would be in the market. I let an old roomate "barrow" mine a few years ago & never saw it again.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

For Alpine, I would suggest the tape deck 7618 paired with a 5959 changer. For a standalone CD player, I want to say the 7914.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

How about the Sony U770 tape deck or U8000 (?) Cd player?
Nakamichi Dragon?
Kenwood 878?

I can't believe this is all in my head!


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

rmenergy said:


> As a matter of fact, if anyone is willing to part with their 6770 or 7770 I would be in the market. I let an old roomate "barrow" mine a few years ago & never saw it again.


I have a few 7770s laying around  need a changer for it?


I think the 7770 is gonna go into the dash Now i have to remember how to daisy chain the changers  man those 6770 and 7770 had the best remotes you could change tracks from down the street


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

lostthumb said:


> For Alpine, I would suggest the tape deck 7618 paired with a 5959 changer. For a standalone CD player, I want to say the 7914.


I agree. Go the Alpine digital max route. 7618r 5957s changer and the outboard DAC 3900. That would be an awesome system. I used this setup again recently and it sounds amazing (still )


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

warmpancakes said:


> I have a few 7770s laying around  need a changer for it?
> 
> 
> I think the 7770 is gonna go into the dash Now i have to remember how to daisy chain the changers  man those 6770 and 7770 had the best remotes you could change tracks from down the street


It's funny. I was thinking about this thread and my 6770 and was thinking the same thing. Plus, it was soooooooo comfortable. I despise all these ultra small remotes nowadays. Only remote i've ever owned that I liked better was the C90 joystick. The regular joystick was good too but the C90 joystick was the secks.


----------



## warmpancakes (Feb 1, 2010)

That helped me remember why I bought one of the radios the remote was new in bag radio didnt work face and remote were like new


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

warmpancakes said:


> I have a few 7770s laying around  need a changer for it?
> 
> 
> I think the 7770 is gonna go into the dash Now i have to remember how to daisy chain the changers  man those 6770 and 7770 had the best remotes you could change tracks from down the street


You got a pm


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> T Jesus I miss preset buttons...



fixed

stupid menu driven preset systems


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

I KNow Exactly what i was using then: 1993 Civic Coupe with a Denon 9770, Zapco SX, 2 Zapco AMps, Clif Designs components, and a Soundstream SS12R. 

The Eclipse 400-500 series were right then also..

Tuna Sandwiches everyday so i could buy this stuff on the old $7-8/hour job


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Those 9770s were off the chain. I LOVED those things.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

lostthumb said:


> How about the Sony U770 tape deck or U8000 (?) Cd player?
> Nakamichi Dragon?
> Kenwood 878?
> 
> I can't believe this is all in my head!


There was never a Dragon HU ...you are probably thinking of the TD1200.

>^..^<


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

I have an Alpine 7525 and a 5960 6-disc changer from @1992 also a PPI A404 High sq back in the day!


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

Alpine Digilink circa 1992-1994

Head Unit : 7620E / 7618E
Changer : 5959 / 5957
DAC : 3900 (Fluency DAC)
DSP/EQ : 3362 
Time Alignment : 3681

Awesome and very sweet sounding!


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

No one has mentioned my all time favorite... The Pioneer DEX-M88. 

I think 1992 might have been the last year they manufactured it. I am guessing it was in production for a few years judging from my catalogs from that era.


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

Is no one giving up the love for the Kenwood KDC-9000? 

It was a dead head, copper chasis, High, Mid and Bass controls, amber or green display; It was a sweet deck man!


----------



## OldScoolCA (Feb 3, 2010)

SQfreak said:


> Is no one giving up the love for the Kenwood KDC-9000?


I had one of those for a while. I liked the fact that it had separate track fwd and fast fwd buttons. I don't remember being too impressed with SQ, it was up there with my 7915 if I remember.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

> Is no one giving up the love for the Kenwood KDC-9000?


I remember that deck! Definitley wanted one just could not afford it My buddy had the step or two below the 9000. Can't remeber the exact model but it looked identical. I envied him very much so as I was still rockn' my Sony discman via cassette adaptor


----------



## helosquid (Jan 7, 2008)

If you were going tape only, one of THE best looking decks I have ever seen. The Soundstream TC-308...


----------

